# Looking for training in Springfield MO area



## MarineVET (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello, I'm a newbie here that has been looking over this forum for months. After thinking long and hard I finally found a GREAT breeder and put a deposit down. I won't take the puppy home for awhile, but I am trying to find someone in the Springfield, MO area. I want to start with the basics and then maybe Schutzhund.. Any help would be greatly appreciated.. I am also curious of any GSD clubs or Schutzhund in this area..


----------



## MarineVET (Jan 24, 2014)

I will take that as a NO.. What a bummer, maybe I should move to another state... Thanks to all who have looked at the post...


----------



## bsbarre (May 14, 2014)

*training*

Just wondering if you found any training in the Springfield area?


----------



## CHMarkos (Jan 14, 2015)

*training in springfield MO*

My husband and I are long time, active schutzhund trainers and competitors. We have a place about an hour south of Springfield where we spend winters with our dogs. We'd welcome anyone interested in doing some training. We have a great German helper coming in February and will have a schutzhund trial over Valentine's Day weekend.


----------



## Mel15951 (Mar 3, 2015)

CHMarkos said:


> My husband and I are long time, active schutzhund trainers and competitors. We have a place about an hour south of Springfield where we spend winters with our dogs. We'd welcome anyone interested in doing some training. We have a great German helper coming in February and will have a schutzhund trial over Valentine's Day weekend.


Hi I've just got a female GSD. She's had some Schutzhund training but want to prep her to get her title.I'm looking for a trainer. How much do you charge? Thank you


----------

